# What do you do with unwanted taxidermy?



## andrew110 (Apr 25, 2021)

I've inherited an antelope head that has been described by a museum professional as "Wow. That's a nice one" Tried to give it to them, but they weren't interested.
Anyone have any ideas on what to do with taxidermy that my wife doesn't want in the home?
Sarkari job


----------



## mscott327 (Nov 21, 2019)

If you have a local Bass Pro, I would ask them or a local gun shop/archery shop and give it on loan. I'm sure if the piece is that good, someone will display it for you. Bring a picture of the mount to show.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

If you want to hang it, grow a set, and tell her your hanging it. If you don’t want it either toss it in thrash. Some one may take it from there.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

If you want to cut the horns off at the bases, you can send them to me, I am always making something out of antlers and horns.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Take it to a local bar/pub and see if they want it.


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

U can sell taxidermy just saying


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Anobody said:


> U can sell taxidermy just saying


If it’s really big and record book worthy, selling it to Ohiobooners might be a possibility.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

^^^^^^^


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

eBay!!


----------



## Simonsza1 (Feb 22, 2021)

Just put it on Craigslist or similar and it will sell for something. Better then throwing it in the trash.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Be careful an check your state regs....some states don't allow selling without specific authorization


----------



## Mogollon26 (Feb 4, 2013)

Consignment stores are a good option for taxidermy resale.


----------



## shb (Jun 10, 2009)

andrew110 said:


> I've inherited an antelope head that has been described by a museum professional as "Wow. That's a nice one" Tried to give it to them, but they weren't interested.
> Anyone have any ideas on what to do with taxidermy that my wife doesn't want in the home?
> Sarkari job



Where are you located?


----------



## Nick Hibbard (Aug 24, 2020)

If you still have it I’d be willing to take it off your hands


----------



## dbruchhaus (Jul 7, 2021)

I agree with the above said maybe a local business or establishment may want it before chunking it in the garbage


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

I have only had 1 un-picked up mount in 30+ years. I credit that to my 50% deposit rule. 50% deposit pays for all of the material + shipping. If you don't pick it up, you are out, not me. I, either have another display or a mount to sell, even though they aren't worth a whole lot.


----------



## WannaXbe (Mar 8, 2021)

Personally I would keep it. Even if I didnt shoot it since it is inherited, still part of the family?


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

There are company’s that buy taxidermy that will pay you pennies on the dollar. You can also try selling it on Facebook marketplace or something like that for someone that wants to decorate a room. I sold a couple deer mounts over the years to make room and these sold pretty easy


----------



## Jtrottany (Aug 13, 2021)

Offer it to a worthy family member or young hunter.

Sell it; ebay, craigslist, Facebook, local classifieds, IG taxidermy auction on consignment

Donate it to my collection 😜


----------



## GhillyGuy (Mar 22, 2013)

Try and sell it


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Sell it or give it to someone who wants it. Definitely, don't trash it.


----------



## ZackW (Feb 5, 2019)

Sell it to the local hipster bar.


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Man cave it!


----------



## Alkingwoodsman (Sep 12, 2020)

Local outdoor store


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

I will have this problem when my old man passes. I’ll keep some of it, but there’s to much!


----------

